# What is "Super dish" ??



## franco (Nov 6, 2003)

Forgive my ignorance but I see "Superdish" mentioned here quite a few times. Just what is it and how is it better then my dish 500??
Thanks in advance for the responses....
Frank


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Hi Franco,

Superdish is Dish Network's latest incarnation to help expand their programming choices. It's basically a one dish solution for locals and HDTV. More information can be found here:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=19717


----------



## franco (Nov 6, 2003)

Thanks Chris for the info. So did I do a stupid thing by JUST upgrading to the 500?? Should I have requested super??


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

That depends on when you upgraded. Theya re only now rolling out the Superdish. Also I don't know waht DISH DVR you have but if may not be compatible with 7100 and 7200.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

The 7100 and 7200 (DishPlayer) is not compatible with the SuperDish. Even if you came up with your own SuperDish solution without the DishPro lnbf's the software will not be on the dishplayers to be able to accept that signal.


----------

